# Confusion adapting the 1617 to Guide bushings.



## Old Bull (Aug 28, 2020)

Good morning,

I hate to bring up a topic that is probably beat to death, but the complaints of adapting the Bosch 1617 to guide bushings seem to be many.

As a new person to dovetails, boxjoints etc and routing I am attempting to determine which guide bushing method is stable and centered, and that is the problem with all the reading I have done. The choice seems to be a new baseplate or an RA1129 adapter. The complaints on both are many and the attempt to find a solution appears to be ongoing. The biggest complaint is are the RA1129 quick release is not stable and the new baseplates are not centered.

What would you suggest is the current best method of adapting the Bosch 1617EVS to guide bushings? Are PC or Bosch guides better? Would you think the RA1129 and RA1100 (PC bushing adapter) are a better combo than the Bosch guides?

thanks for any help

Donny


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Donny; the Bosch kit comes complete with an adapter for the PC style .
https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-8-Piece-Router-Template-RA1128/dp/B071CMF8RK
_"VERSATILITY: The RA1100 interface piece allows the template guide adapter to accept common threaded template guides and reducer inserts that fit into a 1 to 3/8 Inches counter bore "_


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

In many cases, achieving a perfectly centered guide bushing to router bit adjustment is very difficult to maintain. Make a router height adjustment and the bushing center with relation to the bit will change. Change the base plate and that will change the adjustment as well. 

For cutting dovetails on my Leigh D4R jig I have learned that keeping the router oriented in the same direction when making the cuts eliminates any bit to bushing offset errors from the dovetail joints. If there is an error, the fit of the dovetails to the pins will just be shifted slightly by the centering error between the bit and bushing. So, the joint is a perfect fit, and you might want to trim off a few thousandths of an inch from one board the edge of one board with a saw, but the dovetail joint itself will be perfect. 

To solve this router orientation problem, I used a black dry marker and drew an arrow on the top of the router base, so I could point this arrow toward the D4R whenever I cut the joints. If the bushing to router bit centering has any error at all, the whole joint will be shifted, but the joint itself will fit perfectly. 

Using the edge of the router base to slide against a straight edge guide can produce errors if you don't orient the router the same way each time too. Again, using this arrow mark to keep the router oriented the same way when making your cuts will eliminate any variation errors caused by a slight difference in dimension of the router base plate to router bit center dimension, since it will always be the same and you can allow for it when adjusting the fence to bit dimension. Always point the arrow in the same direction while making the cut and there will be no errors in the resulting cut. 

Charley


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree with @charliel I used the PC bushing for years and still do occasionally now. I was taught to use a bushing instead of the edge of the router base, for the same reason Charlie mentions. At that time the PC 695 router was king and the standard of the industry too. Recently I got the Bosch set that Daninvan mentioned and it looked too complicated to me, and I have the whole set of PC bushings, so never tried it out. In fact I think I bought a base for the 1617 that I can use the PC bushings in.
HErb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

My Hitachi routers all have the adapter plate but my two DeWalts both have the bases for the bushings so I usually use them, but that limits them to about 1" diameter bits if the bit has to be retracted into the base. There is always a trade off of some kind.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> My Hitachi routers all have the adapter plate but my two DeWalts both have the bases for the bushings so I usually use them, but that limits them to about 1" diameter bits if the bit has to be retracted into the base. There is always a trade off of some kind.


I never thought of that,Chuck, when would a person use a larger bit with bushings?
Herb


----------



## Old Bull (Aug 28, 2020)

Charlie, Danivan, Herb, Chuck, thank you, I have a lot to learn and will keep reading and watching.. So I take it most people prefer the PC bushing/base change rather than the Bosch adapter, is that right ? https://www.rockler.com/guide-bushing-router-plate

Do you prefer a trim router ???

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> I never thought of that,Chuck, when would a person use a larger bit with bushings?
> Herb


The biggest one in my two sets is 51/64th I think. They're an odd size so I never use them. I still haven't figured out what that is for. I'd like to have a 1" or even a 1 1/4" but I'd have to make it myself I guess. I do have a lathe. I'm just not very proficient with it. Harry used to make a 40mm which would be a hair over 1 1/2" ( 1 1/2" = 38mm). If you could get one with an inch I D it would allow using a 3/4" diameter.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Old Bull said:


> Charlie, Danivan, Herb, Chuck, thank you, I have a lot to learn and will keep reading and watching.. So I take it most people prefer the PC bushing/base change rather than the Bosch adapter, is that right ? https://www.rockler.com/guide-bushing-router-plate
> 
> Do you prefer a trim router ???
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Depends on the project, for sign making,probably, and doing inlay work. But if you have 200 doors with 3 butts each door and a mortised lockset,and recessed door bottom a standard router, bushing, and Stanley door jig would be my call. Also for Dadoing, Mortise and Tenon, cutting larger holes with a template etc. a standard sized router would work best. We used to cut window hole in the sheathing with a standard router and a Panel Pilot bit,which didn't require a bushing.
https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-85244-...panel+pilot+router+bits&qid=1599417300&sr=8-1
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The biggest one in my two sets is 51/64th I think. They're an odd size so I never use them. I still haven't figured out what that is for. I'd like to have a 1" or even a 1 1/4" but I'd have to make it myself I guess. I do have a lathe. I'm just not very proficient with it. Harry used to make a 40mm which would be a hair over 1 1/2" ( 1 1/2" = 38mm). If you could get one with an inch I D it would allow using a 3/4" diameter.


I am not sure what job would that be required for. Maybe a bowl bit and template? or a super wide dodo or super sized lettering?
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Old Bull said:


> Charlie, Danivan, Herb, Chuck, thank you, I have a lot to learn and will keep reading and watching.. So I take it most people prefer the PC bushing/base change rather than the Bosch adapter, is that right ? https://www.rockler.com/guide-bushing-router-plate
> 
> Do you prefer a trim router ???
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I need bushing also as I just purchased a 1617 . I wonder if this works well

https://www.amazon.ca/RA1100-Thread...pe.auth_time,signed&returnFromLogin=1&serial=

Ok after reading it again, it looks as though you need a second adapter ? Not liking that


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Stay w/ the Bosch set up...
*https://www.amazon.ca/Bosch-8-Piece...ZXY1RDR28HA&psc=1&refRID=KX62YH4XSZXY1RDR28HA*


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Old Bull said:


> Charlie, Danivan, Herb, Chuck, thank you, I have a lot to learn and will keep reading and watching.. So I take it most people prefer the PC bushing/base change rather than the Bosch adapter, is that right ? https://www.rockler.com/guide-bushing-router-plate
> 
> Do you prefer a trim router ???
> 
> Thanks for your help.



See the notice at the bottom where Rockler lists the compatible routers...

*Notice: This router plate does not work with the Bosch 1617 Plunge Base. If you are looking for a plate for that series please see Bosch RA1129 Quick-Change Template Guide Adapter Kit (#54217, sold separately). This item is not predrilled for the Bosch Plunge Base.*


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

> The biggest complaint is are the RA1129 quick release is not stable and the new baseplates are not centered.


I use the RA1129 on both the Bosch 1617EVS and 1618 often. The plunge router is mostly used with a Whiteside inlay system to do pretty complicated inlays (some are seen here: https://dmasterman.com/wood/projects/). The PC-compatable RA1100 interface holds the inlay guide. Even small errors in routing will destroy the work, and I have never had a problem with the 1/8" bit being off center or the system being unstable. 
The 1618 is used making dovetails with the Leigh jig CharleyL referred to, using Bosch guides -- without any problems.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Bosch Engineers had to take something simple and make it complicated.

This is the cheaper way to go.
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Router-Tabl...1618-Router-/163073920827?hash=item25f7f68f3b
Herb


----------



## Old Bull (Aug 28, 2020)

Thank you very much @dman2, that is what I needed to know.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> Stay w/ the Bosch set up...
> *https://www.amazon.ca/Bosch-8-Piece...ZXY1RDR28HA&psc=1&refRID=KX62YH4XSZXY1RDR28HA*


Ordered , thanks Stick


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Ordered , thanks Stick


Hey! 
https://www.routerforums.com/2143067-post2.html

:x


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I got the Bosch 8-Piece Router Template Guide Set RA1128. Some people prefer brass to steel, but this set is solid and easy to install because of the bayonet mount, and works just fine.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Hey!
> https://www.routerforums.com/2143067-post2.html
> 
> :x



"How quickly they forget"...:grin:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Another piece of overpriced complicated Bosch crap.
IMHO
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Another piece of overpriced complicated Bosch crap.
> IMHO
> Herb




C'mon, Herb...get off the centerline...how do you really feel...? >


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Bosch takes a simple piece of machined part like a PC bushing and makes a stamped out steel 3 pcs snap in complicated set that only works on Bosch routers, Most other routers use the PC bushings except for the Trend, has a junked up set like the Bosch, that I know of. I just have a bad taste for companies that make proprietary Accessories so it locks you in to buying only from them, and adds another set of tools to the shop. I hear K.I.S.S. from you guys all the time, Bosch ought to follow that example too, just because it has Bosch name doesn't mean it is the best way to go.
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Bosch takes a simple piece of machined part like a PC bushing and makes a stamped out steel 3 pcs snap in complicated set that only works on Bosch routers, Most other routers use the PC bushings except for the Trend, has a junked up set like the Bosch, that I know of. I just have a bad taste for companies that make proprietary Accessories so it locks you in to buying only from them, and adds another set of tools to the shop. I hear K.I.S.S. from you guys all the time, Bosch ought to follow that example too, just because it has Bosch name doesn't mean it is the best way to go.
> Herb


Excellent point about proprietary accessories...having the same problem replacing my FEIN as it now has a new system for locking in the blades. Apparently Fein and Bosch got together and made a new blade interface that does not allow the use of the more universal flat blades...it's a shame...now I'm looking for a different manufacturer...PITA as I'm trying to find enough display models to see how they fit my hand...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I try and avoid that scenario if at all possible. 
Those snap in garden hose fittings are a good example (Gardena). They probably make sense but once you go down that path you're stuck with it, and the fittings aren't cheap.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

There always comes a time when you need a size or something and they don't make that, and the other standard ones do.
HErb
@ nickp I have a HF one that uses the standard cutters and works good. Don't buy the HF cutters though.
Herb


----------



## mveach (Aug 21, 2010)

The PC plate works on the Bosch. Use a centering cone for perfect alignment


----------

